# spooky shed



## darklady666 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm from Leeds, England and just love all things halloween. Wish I lived in the USA, you guys do it so much better! I do a haunt in the garden every year and the house is decorated inside from the beginning of october. 
I have a garden shed, known by the family as the witches den, (ha ha) and I would love to make it look more spooky, all year round, that is. Does anyone have any good ideas? 
:devil:


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! Dig in and search the threads. I'm sure you'll find plenty of inspiration.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Hi DarkLady I'm just down the road from you in Wakefield. Nice to see another Brit especially another Yorkie.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## darklady666 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi DandyBrit, I know what you mean, not many yorkshire lads and lasses on here! Do you do a halloween haunt?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey & welcome.

If you're doing witches for your witches den, Madmomma has a fantastic stirring witch. click here:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38087&highlight=stirring+cauldron


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum!!! Being from Australia I can sympathise with your wishing to be in the USA for Halloween! We do the best we can with what we have!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

darklady666 said:


> I have a garden shed, known by the family as the witches den, (ha ha) and I would love to make it look more spooky, all year round, that is. Does anyone have any good ideas?
> :devil:


Cobwebs, spiders, and shelves with dusty potion bottles (if you want to play into the witch theme) might be something to consider.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

darklady666 said:


> Hi DandyBrit, I know what you mean, not many yorkshire lads and lasses on here! Do you do a halloween haunt?


No I don't have a haunt yet - but I have ambitions! My props and stuff are done for work at our visitor centre in the country park. Currently I'm working on a costume for the Scare Trek in Wakefield in August.

There is a guy from Wakefield on the forum who lives up on Dewsbury Road but I'm afraid I can't recall his name.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to HauntForum. 
Here is a link to another great witch project.
http://www.scarefx.com/project_witch.html
Make sure to check out all of the great threads for different ideas and don't worry if we call things by different names than you guys across the pond do, we'll sort it out. Just ask, there's a lot of really good people here who are more than willing to give advice.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Can you show us some photos and maybe what you have in the way of a floor-plan and intended layout?
Also knowing what you have by way of props and such would help too.
Ideally, tweaking your theme so that it will be most effective for your guests and your props is the easiest way to go. Maybe doing the shed up like a witch's kitchen. with mortar and pestle, odd bottles, jars and containers, a good sized book of spells, the skulls, candles, etc. Oh, and lets not forget the cauldron and "fire".
Keep in mind what, if any, actors you will have to use too. If it's just a walk through and you are their alone then doing your layout so that everything is well out of reach of the guests is a must. If you have help then you can do more.


----------

